# Who's With Me?



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 26, 2010)

For any of you RIU's in any happy mood's.
Just chill on out, and Bust A Move!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> For any of you RIU's in any happy mood's.
> Just chill on out, and Bust A Move!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw


Did you forget how to embed? Here, I'll refresh your memory. Just click on the little film icon. Click on share underneath the youtube vid, copy and paste the code, it should look something like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWyfE4VZiUY

Anyways, I hope my little "tutorial" helped! 


[video=youtube;lWyfE4VZiUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWyfE4VZiUY[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

hope u didnt jack that tutorial doc




doc111 said:


> Did you forget how to embed? Here, I'll refresh your memory. Just click on the little film icon. Click on share underneath the youtube vid, copy and paste the code, it should look something like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWyfE4VZiUY
> 
> Anyways, I hope my little "tutorial" helped!
> ...


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hope u didnt jack that tutorial doc


I didn't...........but I'm about to jack a youtube vid!!!!


[video=youtube;AO43p2Wqc08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO43p2Wqc08[/video]


You remember this shit fab???? This is some groovy shit my brotha! lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hope u didnt jack that tutorial doc


Thats just freaking hilarious.


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

well i followed your tutorial to posted this one for u [video=youtube;diiL9bqvalo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiL9bqvalo[/video]


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 26, 2010)

Next thing you know, Nice Ol Buds gonna have a new post on how to upload videos, hAha


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> well i followed your tutorial to posted this one for u [video=youtube;diiL9bqvalo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiL9bqvalo[/video]


Awwwwwww, Yeah boy!!!!!!!!!! I just had a flashback to the days of going to the skating rink on friday nights! Here's one for ya fab!


[video=youtube;5CImrIKNmBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CImrIKNmBo[/video]


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

Red Robin said:


> Next thing you know, Nice Ol Buds gonna have a new post on how to upload videos, hAha


If he doesn't credit me................


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;jbrsk3GgiA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbrsk3GgiA4[/video]


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> [video=youtube;jbrsk3GgiA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbrsk3GgiA4[/video]


Niiiiiiice!!!!!! The embedding keeps getting disabled on my videos. Let's see if this one works. [video=youtube;IuwxZSIS__4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuwxZSIS__4[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

haha........



doc111 said:


> Niiiiiiice!!!!!! The embedding keeps getting disabled on my videos. Let's see if this one works. [video=youtube;IuwxZSIS__4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuwxZSIS__4[/video]


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks as good of place as any to practice posting video, lol.




[video=youtube;RCD14IrOcIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCD14IrOcIs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

Lmao................




420god said:


> looks as good of place as any to practice posting video, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

How do you post large pictures?


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

you got to use the url of pic in other words they got to be posted first then linked 
i believe 
hope my copyrighted tutorial dont get jacked or im suing someone




420God said:


> How do you post large pictures?


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> you got to use the url of pic in other words they got to be posted first then linked
> i believe
> hope my copyrighted tutorial dont get jacked or im suing someone


 Thanks, guess I'm sticking with the tumbnails.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

You guys should watch this, it's funny as hell!




[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/chadmattandrob#p/u/2/gWqI0U3pBdA[/video]


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

420God said:


> Thanks, guess I'm sticking with the tumbnails.


What I do is do the manage attachments thing to get the thumbnail then I go to "preview post" and click on the thumbnail to enlarge the pic. I then copy and paste it in the text! That's all there is to it!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

..https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/music/1290671d1290828903-whos-me-wasted.9785118.jpg.................


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn, now it's not letting me!


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

My turn.............


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

didn't quite get it.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

420God said:


> My turn.............


Can't see it. Try uploading it in "manage attachments" first. You have to go advanced and put at least 10 characters in the text box before it'll let you preview the post.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

It keeps doing the same thing, maybe it's formatted differently. I suck with computers.

I don't mind.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

420God said:


> It keeps doing the same thing, maybe it's formatted differently. I suck with computers.
> 
> I don't mind.


I'm not ashamed to admit that I also suck with computers. Unfortunately, I was out of school before they had "real" computers.


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

hey u kind of ripped off my tutorial 
thats exactly what i said to do



doc111 said:


> Can't see it. Try uploading it in "manage attachments" first. You have to go advanced and put at least 10 characters in the text box before it'll let you preview the post.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit that I also suck with computers. Unfortunately, I was out of school before they had "real" computers.


 I hear ya, but I'm pretty good at surfing the web, lol.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey u kind of ripped off my tutorial
> thats exactly what i said to do


Hahahahaha!!!!!!! We're friends so I didn't think you'd mind! lol!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

you willl be hearing from my lawyer




doc111 said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!!!! We're friends so I didn't think you'd mind! lol!


----------



## doc111 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> you willl be hearing from my lawyer


Lawyers scare me!!!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

what do you call a 1000 lawyers at the bottom of the sea

a damn good start




doc111 said:


> Lawyers scare me!!!!!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 30, 2010)

What the fuck is sheryl crow doing in the booty skater video?

Sometimes I like singing out "We'Re going to rock down to electric avenue" in tokyo. Waiting for the day somebody answers.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 30, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> What the fuck is sheryl crow doing in the booty skater video?
> 
> Sometimes I like singing out "We'Re going to rock down to electric avenue" in tokyo. Waiting for the day somebody answers.


Bowww Chiccaaa Bowww!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;OM9uMJWtNww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM9uMJWtNww[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 30, 2010)

Fooooood! :d


----------

